# Managed Bean - kein Fassade Pattern



## damien (9. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

warum kann man bei einem Managed Bean, das auf SessionBeans im AWK zugreift nicht vom Fassade-Pattern sprechen ?


----------



## maki (9. Feb 2010)

Das remote Interface der SessionBean ist die (Remote) Facade.
Die ManagedBean ist ein (View)Controller.


----------



## damien (9. Feb 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Das remote Interface der SessionBean ist die (Remote) Facade.
> Die ManagedBean ist ein (View)Controller.



Gehen wir davon aus, dass es sich um ein Local Interface handelt, also kein Remote.

Ich hab in der Klausur geschrieben, dass es sich um eine Controller-Klasse nach dem MVC-Pattern handelt, die sich nur von der Weboberfläche aus aufrufen lässt.

Andere haben geschrieben, dass die Session Bean ja auch von Web-Services usw. aufgerufen werden kann, die MgdBean also keine Fassade ist.

Es gab einen Punkt für die Antwort, bin jetzt verunsichert wegen meiner Antwort.


----------



## maki (9. Feb 2010)

> Gehen wir davon aus, dass es sich um ein Local Interface handelt, also kein Remote.


Dann ist es halt keine remote Facade, sondern "nur" eine Facade... 

Eine ManageBean ist keine Facade, sondern ein Controller, manchmal auch nur ein Model, manchmal beides, aber niemals eine Facade


----------



## damien (9. Feb 2010)

Sagen wir, du müsstest die Klausur korrigieren, würdest du einen Punkt für meine Antwort geben ?


----------



## maki (9. Feb 2010)

*verschoben*

Ich würde dir definitiv keinen Punkt dafür geben dass du hier (Forum Softwareentwicklung) solche Fragen stellst 

Ich sagte doch bereits dass eine ManagedBean ein Controller und keine Facade ist, die beiden schliessen sich weder aus noch haben sie was gemeinsam.


----------



## damien (9. Feb 2010)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.

Bzgl. des Forums, dachte ich, da es sich um eine Patternfrage handelt.... Sorry.


----------



## maki (9. Feb 2010)

damien hat gesagt.:


> Bzgl. des Forums, dachte ich, da es sich um eine Patternfrage handelt.... Sorry.


Das war sie auch, bist du mich nach Punkten gefragt hast


----------

